# High-Tech Trolling Motor : iPilot is NOT your average NAV-Tool !!



## sfw1960

For a high tech trolling motor ~:shhh:
Some of us prefer cable steer and some prefer the motorized electric steer...
I know what I choose!!
Now I need to start saving up!

:woohoo1:

Press Release Here:

http://www.minnkotamotors.com/company/press_room/current/ipilot_control_system.aspx


Spec. Sheet Here:

http://www.minnkotamotors.com/_docs/i-Pilot.pdf#ZOOM=50

_Now_ just about anybody can hold on a break or spot within FIVE FEET!
:mischeif:
I'll have a tiller steer 70LB bow mount for sale SHORTLY.








Robert


----------



## Ralph Smith

That should be awesome for river fishing


----------



## sea nympho

I'm on the cable steer side!

You like the PowerDrive, yo? 





sfw1960 said:


> For a high tech trolling motor ~:shhh:
> Some of us prefer cable steer and some prefer the motorized electric steer...
> I know what I choose!!
> Now I need to start saving up!
> 
> :woohoo1:
> 
> Press Release Here:
> 
> http://www.minnkotamotors.com/company/press_room/current/ipilot_control_system.aspx
> 
> 
> Spec. Sheet Here:
> 
> http://www.minnkotamotors.com/_docs/i-Pilot.pdf#ZOOM=50
> 
> _Now_ just about anybody can hold on a break or spot within FIVE FEET!
> :mischeif:
> I'll have a tiller steer 70LB bow mount for sale SHORTLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert


----------



## sfw1960

DID you read about this thing Brandon??
Then ask your self that question!!
:lol:


----------



## ESOX

I'll be the first kid on my block with one. 

Oh wait, that's not saying much, everone else on the block is into gofast boats, not fishing............


----------



## sea nympho

sfw1960 said:


> DID you read about this thing Brandon??
> Then ask your self that question!!
> :lol:


It's SWEET!

I guess if I never have to actually USE the pedal PowerSteer would be OK! LMAO!!! :lol:


----------



## Splitshot

Thanks Robert,

I already have the co-pilot and it is perfect for slipping a current or even for holding position into the wind or slipping backwards in a lake. This adds another dimension to an already great trolling motor. Now if they can incorporate following a break line like another trolling motor it will be perfect.


----------



## brigeton

sfw1960 said:


> For a high tech trolling motor ~:shhh:
> Some of us prefer cable steer and some prefer the motorized electric steer...
> I know what I choose!!
> Now I need to start saving up!
> 
> :woohoo1:
> 
> Press Release Here:
> 
> http://www.minnkotamotors.com/company/press_room/current/ipilot_control_system.aspx
> 
> 
> Spec. Sheet Here:
> 
> http://www.minnkotamotors.com/_docs/i-Pilot.pdf#ZOOM=50
> 
> _Now_ just about anybody can hold on a break or spot within FIVE FEET!
> :mischeif:
> I'll have a tiller steer 70LB bow mount for sale SHORTLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert


You keep braggin these things up I'll have to stand in line to get one.:lol:


----------



## sea nympho

sfw1960 said:


> DID you read about this thing Brandon??
> Then ask your self that question!!
> :lol:


The _'record a track'_ feature looks awesome, but only records 3 tracks (6miles). _'Spot Lock_' looks useful but again, only 3 memory slots? _'Cruise Control'_ is about the best looking feature of all...1/10th MPH increments great for you 'walleye guys'!  

Couldn't find exactly HOW it uses that GPS, it just saves waypoints, right? How many? How far apart?...that will make a big difference on a crazy breakline(like Muskegon or the Freak). Doesn't look like it uses a map or follows a contour w/out being programmed first, which is OK I guess, but even then it's still contingent upon _waypoints per mile_ or _second_. 

Why not just build one to link to existing chartplotters on-board? That's the way to go...too bad _MotorGuide_ will probably build it first. :lol:

C'mon now Robert, have you not witnessed, more than once, near perfect boat control in less than perfect conditions WHILE the driver never lost a cast and never put his backseater out of a cast?...the sum of which-sometimes-was going home w/ more cash (or at least as much:lol than you left with?...all accomplished w/ *cable steer*? :chillin:




Splitshot said:


> ...Now if they can incorporate _following a break line _like another trolling motor it will be perfect.


That's what I'm holding out for...then I might consider giving up *cable steer*. But that requires linking plotter or sonar(I'd prefer the sonar link) with motor and like you said, only _PinPoint_ has accomplished this...but I can't vouch for it I've never even seen one. Are they still around?

Until then, I haven't found _any other way_ to fight wind, current, stay on a crazy breakline, or thread a needle between a bass rig (way better than mine) & a raft to get to the dock first and land a ~5#er, than cable steer! :lol:

Knowing exactly which way my motor is pointing, how much power, and exactly how far I need to move it (& in which direction) to get what I want without ever having to think about it, look at it, or use my hands is an _absolute _qualification for me when it comes to a bow mount. 

If any motor can get me out of that all together, SIGN ME UP.


----------



## chamookman

Another thing to add to the list of "upgrades" for the Pro-V. I know there's a pair of 'Birds waiting for Me (1197 & 997) and now a new Terrova to replace the Maxxum. Anyone want to loan Me a quick $8,000.00 :yikes::lol::lol::lol::lol:C-man


----------



## sfw1960

chamookman said:


> Another thing to add to the list of "upgrades" for the Pro-V. I know there's a pair of 'Birds waiting for Me (1197 & 997) and now a new Terrova to replace the Maxxum. Anyone want to loan Me a quick $8,000.00 :yikes::lol:C-man


* You're a funny man Mr. C. !*

It saves PLOT TRAILS - just like a chart plotter , but is a self contained GPS , so I guess that would be 3 GPS receivers on my dinky craft altogether...LMAO.
*I don't NEED it to store everything , just to follow commands for the day!!!*
:evilsmile
It's a $400 add- on Brandon.... Lee (brigeton) just got a NEW PowerDrive65 so he could add this on , we tested the new motor starting at about 3AM this morning (actually 2AM , since we met off "old" DST...LOL)
and it worked admirably , the new pedal took him less than 2 hours to adjust to NICELY...
MG bought the pinpoint technology (which wasn't perfect by any stretch) and so far hasn't done SQUAT with it. 
I would have loved to see some of that "near perfect" boat control you speak of this morning with waves rolling in the channel and a cross wind.
:lol: :SHOCKED:
Besides , you know I ain't always about the m00neyz$$$$ any how.












The CC & Hover features would be most important to me...
We trolled until after 8AM and Lee's NEW baddazz$ Minn Kota never missed a beat.
"The Walleye Guy" next door.....
:evilsmile


----------



## walleyeking69

im gonna need to get me one of those i think.will most likely be getting a new bowmount before the year is up.


----------



## thedude

hopefully they will do a better job on the electronics than my terrova. That thing is a pos. Been through 2 boards and still have no universal sonar because minn kota can't seem to catch up with the parts needed to replace it.

i decided a trolling motor is one thing i don't need a computer in!


----------



## sfw1960

I sent you an email with a contact @ JOI - he will probably take care of you.
Just be concise in what's wrong and tell him all the trouble you've had , no cheese or wine please.
:evilsmile
He has been great with any questions I've had.
Explain to him you are at your wits end with the bumblings and with a bit of luck & hope - he may just replace the thing for you.
I know that you've been at the end of your rope -and he's "kinda" on the 'Bird side of things , but I think he'll help you out.

Fingers crossed ,
RAS


----------



## waterfoul

One word for you Justin:

Fortrex!!! That's where I'm going next. That is of course if I can find the nearly $1000 for the one I want. So... I need all of you to shop in my store so my spring bonus will be big enough to buy a new trolling motor!!! Thanks for your support.


----------



## thedude

yeah i'll get a fortex or a maxxum when ever i can sell this one. hopefully i get a good price, cuz i gotta spend about 750$ on some "upgrade" parts for my big motor.

oh yeah and i have to have "?" sticker printed up to go on the cowl next to the "135" :evilsmile


----------



## sea nympho

sfw1960 said:


> Besides , you know I ain't always about the m00neyz$$$$ any how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CC & Hover features would be most important to me...
> We trolled until after 8AM and Lee's NEW baddazz$ Minn Kota never missed a beat.
> "The Walleye Guy" next door.....
> :evilsmile


Word up homie! 

That's _'Money in the Bank'_...right there. 

hell yeah bro, the frozen bank of ziploc! lmao!



thedude said:


> oh yeah and i have to have "?" sticker printed up to go on the cowl next to the "135" :evilsmile


sweet


----------



## brigeton

quote; The CC & Hover features would be most important to me...
We trolled until after 8AM and Lee's NEW baddazz$ Minn Kota never missed a beat.
"The Walleye Guy" next door.....

I got the 65 powerdrive out of Cabelas bargain cave for $400. I installed it Saturday & we tried it Sunday am. After 6 hours of steady trolling I had 3 of 4 indicator lights on the battery indicator still lit. As soon as I get the i-pilot in it the fish will just come to the top waving white flags & let me scoop them up.:lol:


----------



## sfw1960

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/icast09.html?ccode=ICASTMINN01

:xzicon_sm :xzicon_sm :xzicon_sm


----------



## sfw1960

http://www.minnkotamotors.com/products/accessories/ipilot/freshwater.aspx



http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...e=2UG&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat601233

It shouldn't be too long for me....

:evilsmile

How 'bout you Paul???
:lol:


----------



## Bagman

I didn't do the research yet, but does anyone know if you have to have the copilot feature.


----------



## sfw1960

Bagman said:


> I didn't do the research yet, but does anyone know if you have to have the copilot feature.


Fits ANY PD V2 or Terrova , plus the salt water sisters...


----------



## Bagman

Sweet, thanks!!!


----------



## ESOX

sfw1960 said:


> http://www.minnkotamotors.com/products/accessories/ipilot/freshwater.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...e=2UG&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat601233
> 
> It shouldn't be too long for me....
> 
> :evilsmile
> 
> How 'bout you Paul???
> :lol:


I have the money in my hot little hand. Just waiting for a local store to get them, I try not to mail order if I can avoid it. But It would come in handy right NOW..............


----------



## brigeton

I saw them on Cabela's yesterday & sent the page to my wife (she's buying it for me) thinking I was gonna have it for this next week of vacation. She called me back 10 minutes later & said it's back ordered 3-4 weeks. Darn. At least I know it's on the way when Cabela's get them.


----------



## ESOX

Anybody that needed one yesterday, I hears at WC that West Marine is shipping them.


----------



## Ranger Ray

50% of my fish come from drifting off course and being where this know it all thought I should be. This thing will decrease my catch. :lol:


----------



## waterfoul

ESOX said:


> Anybody that needed one yesterday, I hears at WC that West Marine is shipping them.


Yes, we are shipping them. BUT, we are drop shipping them from the vendor, not our warehouse. So if they are back ordered at Cabelas I'd say we are probably doing the same (if it weren't Saturday, I'd make a few phone calls to make sure... but every one is closed on Saturday). I can get you either one... the Terrova or Powerdrive V2 models.


----------



## sfw1960

...STEEPLY discounted too??

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Cabelas' will love Lee & I again this year.

:evilsmile


----------



## waterfoul

Like always I can match anyones price.


----------



## brigeton

UPS just dropped off a box about 12"x12"x5" with my wifes name on it. I may be the first kid on my block with an i-pilot.


----------



## sfw1960

Welll???????????????????????


----------



## ESOX

I heard good things over at WC........ I will have one by spring.


----------



## sfw1960

I liked your "original" post better Paul....
:lol:

Scope this:

http://www.jasonhalfenoutdoors.com/ipilot7.html
Impressive!:evilsmile

http://www.jasonhalfenoutdoors.com/iPilot2.html


----------



## waterfoul

waterfoul said:


> Like always I can match anyones price.


I'd like to repeat the above statement.


----------



## sfw1960

Uhhh...
Just as meaningless as the last time too.:evilsmile
I have seen them advertised for as low as $349 - albeit they (just like you ) have vaporware for sale....
I should just CALL Lee & see if he has it installed yet....LOL
:lol:
I'll be getting mine from Uncle Jim & Dick Cabela , but it won't be until after the first quarter of 2010 - I have a dream!!
:yikes: :evilsmile
The Minn Kota techs told Lee & I both that the big boyZ would have them for Distro 1st and you can bet Cabela's will always have stock before West does.


----------



## waterfoul

Why is it you refuse to shop and buy anything locally Robert? I can meet or beat any major retailer's advertised price on Minn Kota products. Humminbird and Lowrance too.

By the way, the $1499 Humminbird 997 with NVB advertised on Cabelas website is a misprint/mistake. My friend Marc ordered one and it does NOT have the NVB, which Cabelas admitted to him was a misprint that would be revised asap. They did however send him a Platinum Navionics chip to make it up to him.


----------



## ESOX

My understanding is that West has actually shipped some units. My local wests didn't even know what I was talking about. I have a couple months to go, lakes is going to be hard for a while........


----------



## waterfoul

ESOX said:


> My understanding is that West has actually shipped some units. My local wests didn't even know what I was talking about. I have a couple months to go, lakes is going to be hard for a while........


That's because of all the store managers in Michigan, I am the only fisherman (and I do know all the other managers). Therefore I "know things" most of the others won't. Much of which I learn here!


----------



## thedude

will this work with that hunk of **** terrova? i got one for sale:lol:


----------



## sfw1960

0' , QUIT whining about your motor Justin , if you were as _serious_ about getting it remedied as you are about b!tchin' about it - you would have had it taken care of MONTHS ago.
SCREW the incompetent idiots @ D&R , right in the eye socket. *Deal directly with Minn Kota* , _I always have _& have NOTHING but great things to say about JOI.


I shop & buy PLENTY of things "here" Mike. But when I go to the "local" suppliers and ALL I get are dumb looks & shoulder shrugs , I go to who will get me what I want.
Go to Gander for Triple Grip trebles , "Uh - that's all we got , what's on the shelf" :rant:
Try to find some 5" Super Rogues in this damn [email protected]$$z town (GR).
:evilsmile
Try to find a #10 Purple Gold Deep X-Rap.... I dare ya.
How about a 6'6" Shimano Compre that's NOT $20 over list price??
:gaga:
If somebody has what I want & they are not trying to pull down my red flannels at the same time , I buy it.
Plain & Simple.
As far as what you 'heard' Paul , "VaporWare" - - until I see it myself.
:lol:

I think I am supposed to get a special 'gift' next quarter if things work out - then I will be right there with my buddy brigeton - trollin' along and lovin' the new technology , I won't be the first on the block - but that's OK too.
:coolgleam
Cable steer is nice , but this is_* NICER*_ - at least for what I do.


----------



## ESOX

I made a deal with a kid at work today. He gets me an Ipilot and spare remote, and I will give him a long shaft 70# Minn auto pilot with copilot and two remotes. I might even throw in a couple of big Delco Voyagers if he hits me in the right mood......


----------



## thedude

RAS - i emailed your boy and he told me to submit a form via the minn kota website... so i did. they said to mail it directly to the service center and they would fix it.

i'll probably just drop it off somewhere else locally.. i'm not paying shipping on that thing even if i do get reimbursed.

Doesn't change the fact the thing breaks every season.. thus making it a hunk of :evil:


----------



## waterfoul

Dude... Call Grand Rapids Communications (West River Drive east of the ballpark). They are the only local authorized Minn Kota repair facility. I've had good luck sending customers there and he's helped me out the two times I've had Minn Kota issues in the past. Have him fix it on MK's tab then sell it BEFORE you put it back on your boat!!


----------



## Ranger Ray

waterfoul said:


> Dude... Call Grand Rapids Communications (West River Drive east of the ballpark). They are the only local authorized Minn Kota repair facility.


They have fixed a couple for me. They do good work.


----------



## thedude

waterfoul said:


> Dude... Call Grand Rapids Communications (West River Drive east of the ballpark). They are the only local authorized Minn Kota repair facility. I've had good luck sending customers there and he's helped me out the two times I've had Minn Kota issues in the past. Have him fix it on MK's tab then sell it BEFORE you put it back on your boat!!


yeah thats where i was gonna take it.


----------



## swamptromper

Ranger Ray said:


> 50% of my fish come from drifting off course and being where this know it all thought I should be. This thing will decrease my catch. :lol:


----------



## wall-ib-jiggin

I have a year old terrova that has a broke shaft and prop. I was jigging along some BIG rocks by the charities and a boats wake pushed me up on them and broke the composite shaft and prop does GR comm. repair these?? the insurance company bought me a new one and left the old one for me to dispose of but it works fine except slight damage..


----------



## waterfoul

You would have to call them direct.


----------



## sfw1960

wall-ib-jiggin said:


> I have a year old terrova that has a broke shaft and prop. I was jigging along some BIG rocks by the charities and a boats wake pushed me up on them and broke the composite shaft and prop does GR comm. repair these?? the insurance company bought me a new one and left the old one for me to dispose of but it works fine except slight damage..


*Great Lakes Communications*

(616) 647-9990
4970 W River Dr NE
Comstock Park, MI 49321

I ain't seen ole Doug in years...........


----------



## wall-ib-jiggin

Thanks for the info!! I would like to fix it. Really nothing wrong with it Just broken 60" shaft and prop. So much for "indestructable shafts":lol:
It has universal puck, autopilot, and copilot. 101lbs. thrust.. 

Would make someone a hell of a deal on it!!
I will also have another copliot for sale Merry christmas to me I bought the Ipilot the other day..


----------



## brigeton

I installed my i-pilot yesterday . It's been sitting in the box for a couple weeks. It was very easy, 20-30 minutes. Take the top off the head of the motor and replace with the i-pilot controller, run the cable down, remove the side covers & plug a couple wires into the base, plug the main cable into the connector where the foot pedal was and put the side covers back on. The instructions say it has to be completely uninstalled if you want to use the foot pedal again but all you would have to do is unplug the wires in the base and plug the foot pedal back in. I'll probably throw the foot pedal in the camper so I have a backup plan if I'm gone somewhere & something goes wrong.


----------



## ESOX

Thanks for the report. I would be jealous, but the boat I want an Ipilot on is in my brothers pole barn 30 miles away, and the lake is frozen.
Hold on, the river is wide open, and last year at this time we did well on the walleye......
OK I am jealous. And the day after Christmas is no time to go shopping.
I'll stick with plan "A" and whack a few bunnies and squirrels this afternoon..


----------



## Lucky Dog

brigeton said:


> I installed my i-pilot yesterday . It's been sitting in the box for a couple weeks. It was very easy, 20-30 minutes. Take the top off the head of the motor and replace with the i-pilot controller, run the cable down, remove the side covers & plug a couple wires into the base, plug the main cable into the connector where the foot pedal was and put the side covers back on. The instructions say it has to be completely uninstalled if you want to use the foot pedal again but all you would have to do is unplug the wires in the base and plug the foot pedal back in. I'll probably throw the foot pedal in the camper so I have a backup plan if I'm gone somewhere & something goes wrong.



So there is no foot pedal if you use the I-pilot?


----------



## ESOX

Lucky Dog said:


> So there is no foot pedal if you use the I-pilot?


Correct, just like the copilot, there is a remote, not a foot pedal. That makes the ideal for fly fishing, where you don't want anything on the deck for your line to tangle on. Great for guys fishing from the back of the boat, nop cable running on the deck to trip on.


----------



## sfw1960

So NO MORE "Whooops , Uh oh..." ???
:lol: :lol:
I hope to hell the back light is good along with battery life.
:evilsmile
You know I'll have the foot pedal under a seat somewhere....


Thanks for making Paul jealous Lee!!
:lol: :lol:



brigeton said:


> I installed my i-pilot yesterday . It's been sitting in the box for a couple weeks. It was very easy, 20-30 minutes. Take the top off the head of the motor and replace with the i-pilot controller, run the cable down, remove the side covers & plug a couple wires into the base, plug the main cable into the connector where the foot pedal was and put the side covers back on. The instructions say it has to be completely uninstalled if you want to use the foot pedal again but all you would have to do is unplug the wires in the base and plug the foot pedal back in. I'll probably throw the foot pedal in the camper so I have a backup plan if I'm gone somewhere & something goes wrong.


----------



## ESOX

I hear you Robert, With the Co-Pilot the pedal was always on the boat somewhere. 
Jealousy can be cured, last I heard the treatment was a bit over $300.00.:lol:


----------



## sfw1960

ESOX said:


> I hear you Robert, With the Co-Pilot the pedal was always on the boat somewhere.
> Jealousy can be cured, last I heard the treatment was a bit over $300.00.:lol:


Just over $400 with tax...
:evil:

Lee's a good guy and this ought to make him all the more dangerous.
When I met him , he was already a good stick , but since he's upgraded all his toys - those walleye shudder when that old Nissan fires up down the lake.
:lol:

I just hope I can keep up with him out there ....

:evilsmile

I am planning on getting my I-Pilot before March ,* if* I get a 'service award' next quarter from my employer I'd have a pretty good down payment towards it.


I _knew_ Lee was on it - as soon as I told him about it he sent a link to his Wife, Kay .... she'd would be ordering one as soon as it could be had....







:fish2:


----------



## Lucky Dog

ESOX said:


> Correct, just like the copilot, there is a remote, not a foot pedal. That makes the ideal for fly fishing, where you don't want anything on the deck for your line to tangle on. Great for guys fishing from the back of the boat, nop cable running on the deck to trip on.


Seems like it would be kind of hard to jig with two rods and steer with a hand held remote at the same time.

With the co pilots I used, you could still use the foot pedal if you wanted to.


----------



## wall-ib-jiggin

On the terrova I believe the pedal can still be used..I havent opened my I-pilot up yet. Water is to hard to worry about it yet!! :lol:


----------



## brigeton

Lucky Dog said:


> Seems like it would be kind of hard to jig with two rods and steer with a hand held remote at the same time.
> 
> With the co pilots I used, you could still use the foot pedal if you wanted to.


Once you get a track recorded it will do all the steering for you AND maintain a constant gps speed.


----------



## steveg

wife just got me one for xmas,I now have a co-pilot to sell .
one year old, excellent condition.
any intrest?
steve


----------



## ESOX

steveg said:


> wife just got me one for xmas,I now have a co-pilot to sell .
> one year old, excellent condition.
> any intrest?
> steve


Congrats on the new unit. I think there will be a lot of copilots for sale in the very near future.
I will be selling a whole 24V longshaft with autopilot, and copilot w/ 2 remotes. 
Ought to be worth about 69 cents when all this stuff hits the market in the spring.:lol:


----------



## sfw1960

ESOX said:


> Congrats on the new unit. I think there will be a lot of copilots for sale in the very near future.
> I will be selling a whole 24V longshaft with autopilot, and copilot w/ 2 remotes.
> Ought to be worth about 69 cents when all this stuff hits the market in the spring.:lol:


You sure nailed that Paul....
I was thinking more like a Pentium PC , 200Mhz with Windows ME.....
:lol: :yikes: :evilsmile :lol:


----------



## thedude

terrova in the classifieds for all you ipilot pHr33qZ!!!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3050558#post3050558


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

ESOX said:


> Congrats on the new unit. I think there will be a lot of copilots for sale in the very near future.
> I will be selling a whole 24V longshaft with autopilot, and copilot w/ 2 remotes.
> Ought to be worth about 69 cents when all this stuff hits the market in the spring.:lol:


 I will have a co-pilot for sale too.


----------



## ESOX

Did you get your new I-pilot Mike? If so, where?


----------



## sfw1960

You'll never guess what I ordered @ Cabela's today?????


:evilsmile :chillin: :evilsmile :chillin: (Hint : it sits on top of a 24 Volt 60" Shaft PD65)



:woohoo1: :mischeif:


I got a coupon code for $40 off too...
Send me an email if you want it - it expires FEB 1st....


RAS


----------



## flinch

Thanks alot for this thread. I saw it a while back and until then didn't even know the i-pilot existed. I now have a new 55 powerdrive with i-pilot fresh from Cabelas. Just couldn't be left out. And yea, my old one is in the for sale section.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

ESOX said:


> Did you get your new I-pilot Mike? If so, where?


Guess it won't work on mine. Its not a V2. Its just a plain old PD.


----------



## cmonky

great for the lake, useless for the river!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

cmonky said:


> great for the lake, useless for the river!


How bout following the same track?


----------



## sfw1960

:lol:
From this:









To this..... (well actually the NEW top cap is on the boat and it says I-Pilot on it) :evilsmile










I'd say that cmonky is probably just jealous - ALL the same stuff applies in a river as in a lake , if you can't control your craft - you probably ain't gettin' JACK there either.
 :lol:


WHY on earth would you want to follow the same track Mike???
:evilsmile :evilsmile

Oh yeah - it AIN'T vaporware NO MORE!!
:evilsmile


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

sfw1960 said:


> :lol:
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this..... (well actually the NEW top cap is on the boat and it says I-Pilot on it) :evilsmile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that cmonky is probably just jealous - ALL the same stuff applies in a river as in a lake , if you can't control your craft - you probably ain't gettin' JACK there either.
> :lol:
> 
> 
> WHY on earth would you want to follow the same track Mike???
> :evilsmile :evilsmile
> 
> Oh yeah - it AIN'T vaporware NO MORE!!
> :evilsmile


Hit a pod of fish in the river, go back over it.


----------



## cmonky

sfw1960 said:


> :lol:
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this..... (well actually the NEW top cap is on the boat and it says I-Pilot on it) :evilsmile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that cmonky is probably just jealous - ALL the same stuff applies in a river as in a lake , if you can't control your craft - you probably ain't gettin' JACK there either.
> :lol:
> 
> 
> WHY on earth would you want to follow the same track Mike???
> :evilsmile :evilsmile
> 
> Oh yeah - it AIN'T vaporware NO MORE!!
> :evilsmile


 r u serious? jealous of what, please tell me. your statement that the same stuff applies in the dr as any lake is laughable! i probably cant control my craft nearly as well as yourself,but my ? to you would be what makes you think that this will keep you on a drift and keep you vertical in that current w/ any substatial wind? this feature will be nice on the big water to help w/ boat control, i know that for a fact, but if you think that it will keep you in the game w/ spot on spot boat control w/ instant control w/ the winds changing speeds and directions you are really going to be dissapointed. p.s. im not the jealous type-i hope it works out well for ya!


----------



## cmonky

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> How bout following the same track?


 mike, i think the biggest thing to consider are the variables on the river! you have current,wind speed,wind direction,and all of these things change. using your pedal gives you instant control when you need it to keep you vertical! when i am on the d r i want instantanious control and i want to be spot on on my drift. i think you know as well as i do a few feet one way or the other can mean game on or not


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Brian, I don't use a pedal now. I use my co-pilot for adjustments. From what I read, it works pretty darn good especially the spot lock feature in a lake with 20mph winds. Should be able to do quite well in the river following a previous track. Of course you wouldn't use the spot lock jigging in the river.


----------



## cmonky

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Brian, I don't use a pedal now. I use my co-pilot for adjustments. From what I read, it works pretty darn good especially the spot lock feature in a lake with 20mph winds. Should be able to do quite well in the river following a previous track. Of course you wouldn't use the spot lock jigging in the river.


 i dont use my co in the river,because i prefer jigging w/2 rods! like i said before it will be great in the lake! no way for the d. see ya at the flw registration!


----------



## sfw1960

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Brian, I don't use a pedal now. I use my co-pilot for adjustments. From what I read, it works pretty darn good especially the spot lock feature in a lake with 20mph winds. Should be able to do quite well in the river following a previous track. Of course you wouldn't use the spot lock jigging in the river.


Thanks for the clarification Mike...


cmonky said:


> i dont use my co in the river,because i prefer jigging w/2 rods! like i said before it will be great in the lake! no way for the d. see ya at the flw registration!


It WOULD work there also - just B/C you're _possibly_ set in your ways - doesn't mean it won't work for another person's style.


Read this page:

http://www.jasonhalfenoutdoors.com/ipilot7.html

They were on the Mississippi River during testing!



> Our results from using i-Pilot's Cruise Control and Spot Lock features? Less worrying about boat control as part of our finesse live bait presentation, and as a result....more fish in the boat. Mark and I had a chance to land numerous fish from this very small area, by saturating it with live bait and keeping the boat over those fish that were willing to bite. A bunch of fish were released....





sfw said:


> ALL the same stuff applies in a river as in a lake , if you can't control your craft - you probably ain't gettin' JACK there either.


Evidently you missed what I meant ; my POINT in what I said - if you can't control your boat , you are less likely to do worth a hoot.
If you are trying to stay vertical in ONE spot , then Spot Lock would be good - but if you are trying to slip or pull upstream very slow - the Cruise Control would be great (and YES - that would be hand steered , unless you had previously recorded a track) - Muskegon lake is a drowned river mouth lake - lots of current especially in the channel out to Lake Michigan , so we contend with currents , tides , waves & wind.
Everything that I've read from the average Joe to the Pro-Staffers have all had great things to say about this...including the Lindners.
:lol:

You don't really think I'd spend $400+ on something that was snake oil . sm0ke & mirrors now do you??
If anything I tend do OVER research something prior to a purchase to the point of overkill!
Guys that know me well - KNOW that I use my stuff and if it doesn't earn it's keep , up my game & add to the bottom line , it's not staying around for long!

Ask Mike if he likes his big screen Humminbirds and if they added to his bottom line , or he bought TWO just to impress clients with the big pretty color screen! (He PM'd me a TON for advice before his purchases)
:evilsmile :fish2:

Please take the time to wander around :
http://www.jasonhalfenoutdoors.com/iPilot2.html
and read up on some of the "*Current i-Pilot **articles*"...
It just might make you think twice about your current opinion of it being 'useless' in the DR .


cmonky said:


> ...great for the lake, useless for the river!...
> ....but if you think that it will keep you in the game w/ spot on spot boat control w/ instant control w/ the winds changing speeds and directions you are really going to be dissapointed.


It does a great job of helping the fisherman concentrate more on fishing and LESS on boat control....
:fish2:
I'm not disappointed at all .


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

cmonky said:


> i dont use my co in the river,because i prefer jigging w/2 rods! like i said before it will be great in the lake! no way for the d. see ya at the flw registration!


Yeah, I'll see you there.

I usually jig with one rod in the middle of the boat.


----------



## sfw1960

I got mine for .42 each (Duracell) from Meijers!
:evilsmile


----------



## ESOX

Next question.
Lanyard or carabiner?

I have been using the lanyard, but I feel like one of those 80's rappers with the big clock hanging around their necks.......:lol:


----------



## brigeton

sfw1960 said:


> NICE!
> Keep the reports , opinions & tips coming!
> 
> FYI - the remote uses a CR2450 battery and Walmart had some for about $2 - I was curious about the battery life - but I have 3 on hand (I got some on clearance ULTRA cheap from Meijer)


I have 7 or 8 trips on my original now I guess I should pick up a spare one of these days.


----------



## sfw1960

ESOX said:


> Next question.
> Lanyard or carabiner?
> 
> I have been using the lanyard, but I feel like one of those 80's rappers with the big clock hanging around their necks.......:lol:


y0 y0 y0 y0!
Y0u mean , like dA' n0Tori0uz EEEee s000 GeeeZ ??












Check out muH n00 KaM0Te rETr0LL???
It takes 12 "D" batt'rYz...

:lol: :lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Mine were about 75 cents. Cheaper if I bought in more quanity. ($27 for 100)


----------



## ESOX

sfw1960 said:


> y0 y0 y0 y0!
> Y0u mean , like dA' n0Tori0uz EEEee s000 GeeeZ ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out muH n00 KaM0Te rETr0LL???
> It takes 12 "D" batt'rYz...
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Yea, that I-pilot remote is a bit large. I used to keep my copilot in my pocket. If I tried that with the I-pilot I would look like one very happy fisherman. :SHOCKED::lol:

But I am glad they didn't try to make it smaller, I would be fat fingering all the buttons. I do wish they had one I could read in the dark, I can barely read this in the light. Damn 30 somethings shouldn't be designing ergonomics for 50 something eyes......:lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

ESOX said:


> Yea, that I-pilot remote is a bit large. I used to keep my copilot in my pocket. If I tried that with the I-pilot I would look like one very happy fisherman. :SHOCKED::lol:
> 
> But I am glad they didn't try to make it smaller, I would be fat fingering all the buttons. I do wish they had one I could read in the dark, I can barely read this in the light. Damn 30 somethings shouldn't be designing ergonomics for 50 something eyes......:lol:


lasik surgery with mono vision will take care of that. 59 next week and don't need glasses you old fart!!!!:lol:


----------



## brigeton

ESOX said:


> Yea, that I-pilot remote is a bit large. I used to keep my copilot in my pocket. If I tried that with the I-pilot I would look like one very happy fisherman. :SHOCKED::lol:
> 
> But I am glad they didn't try to make it smaller, I would be fat fingering all the buttons. I do wish they had one I could read in the dark, I can barely read this in the light. Damn 30 somethings shouldn't be designing ergonomics for 50 something eyes......:lol:


 We have to spend twice as much on electronics to get screens big enough to read.


----------



## sfw1960

Reminder:



> *Remote Battery Replacement*
> *NOTE: Panasonic brand batteries will not work with the i-Pilot remote.


I hope you didn't buy a PILE of those Mike!
:SHOCKED:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

sfw1960 said:


> Reminder:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you didn't buy a PILE of those Mike!
> :SHOCKED:


No they were not Panasonic.

Used it today again. Did I ever say this thing is SWEET and I haven't used the spot lock, cruise control or record a track yet.


----------



## Bagman

Tried mine on the river Sunday. Works as advertised. 

Had to laugh at my luck when I cracked open the manual and saw the Terrova had a two page install and then saw the Powerdrive had about 20 pages :yikes:. Luckily though I didn't have the extras and it took about 10 minutes to install.


----------

